# Karma



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Hope the bull was awarded the presidents ears after his victory, the guys associate now sings alto :laugh:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...n-horrifying-attack-left-screaming-agony.html

tony:laugh::laugh:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

They wrote:-

",,,gorged his testicles.."[sic]

I hope they were tasty as it was the bull's last meal.:laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Time we stopped this sort of crap, too many people making a living out of animals misery all round the world, not to mention killing them for "medical" reasons.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We still have Dog fights, Cock fights and Badger hunting going on, so perhaps we should clean up our own house before we start shouting about other countries way of life. just a thought.:frown2::frown2:

cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev

If it helps to calm you down; I have just put on the aircon for Basia's son's Labrador, 'cos he was looking a bit hot.

He hasn't said 'Thank you' yet - even though I am not going to charge him.

Geoff


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You are all heart Geoff.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> We still have Dog fights, Cock fights and Badger hunting going on, so perhaps we should clean up our own house before we start shouting about other countries way of life. just a thought.:frown2::frown2:
> 
> cabby


I believe we have laws in place, it's people we need to sort out.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Kev
> 
> If it helps to calm you down; I have just put on the aircon for Basia's son's Labrador, 'cos he was looking a bit hot.
> 
> ...


I'm fine, it's a pet hate (sorry) of mine.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

cabby said:


> We still have Dog fights, Cock fights and Badger hunting going on, so perhaps we should clean up our own house before we start shouting about other countries way of life. just a thought.:frown2::frown2


All of those events are illegal in the UK so far as I am aware - with potentially prison sentences and large fines for those who offend.

No such laws in France and Spain making barbaric events such as bullfighting illegal regrettably.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

As a matter of interest, do the French and Spanish call this barbaric, or are we judging by our own thoughts and standards in the UK. I take no sides in this but just wondered.

cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

https://www.google.co.uk/search?sou...GB569&q=is+bullfighting+legal+in+france/spain


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'm fine, it's a pet hate (sorry) of mine.


Which pet do you hate Kev?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Which pet do you hate Kev?


All of them, animals should be wild.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

:roll:

Pete


----------

